# Our next Coach if Phil does not return



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Js


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Wrong thread


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jerry Sloan i'd imagine?


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

**** my pic changed


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jerry Sloan would be an awful choice. his abrasive personality wouldn't play well with this Lakers laid back crew. This Lakers team is very analytical a hard driving coach would just burn out these guys Phil manages them very well and knows when to press things but doesn;t come off gruff ever. 

Shaw would be the guy to me.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

This deal is already done...

Why do you think Byron Scott went to the Cavs, and Shaw pulled out?

Of course Phil is leaving, and of course Shaw is replacing him.

Done deal.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Ron said:


> This deal is already done...
> 
> Why do you think Byron Scott went to the Cavs, and Shaw pulled out?
> 
> ...


Magic is buying the Pistons....done deal...dont know why any of you are even discussing it since I gave my end all be all opinion :whatever:


I dont FULLY buy its Phil's last year...he has a lot of reasons to stick around


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

"Be all end all"


And if I were the Lakers, I'd make Kobe Bryant player/coach. Leading while on the bench, and whilst on the floor. The titles would rain from the sky like.... like rain.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Magic is buying the Pistons....done deal...dont know why any of you are even discussing it since I gave my end all be all opinion :whatever:


What is your issue, DaRizzle?

I don't castigate you for your opinions, as ill-informed as they may be.

Perhaps you should just move on when you see my posts, since they bother you so much.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

you are quite abrasive to other peoples opinions and write with a "higher than you" tone....your opinions could be right or wrong, doesnt matter...Its HOW you give your opinion that irks me, and I bet others


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

maybe havent had enough coffee today too....


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> you are quite abrasive to other peoples opinions and write with a "higher than you" tone....your opinions could be right or wrong, doesnt matter...Its HOW you give your opinion that irks me, and I bet others


Oh, well. Love me or leave me.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

I would be surprised if it was someone else than Brian Shaw. With everything that's happened, it seems like he is set to replace Phil. I believe that he has turned down other opportunities to stay in LA.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Adelman is not coming back to the Rockets after this year....


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

It's going to be Shaw, right? 

Oh, and keep Jerry Sloan the hell away from this team. I respect what he did in Utah but I don't want him anywhere near my Lakers.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I want Don Nelson


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> I want Don Nelson


Figures you would want one of the worst options, considering how much you like Derek Fisher and Luke Walton.

I'm going with Shaw. Rambis regretting his decision to go to the Twolves about now.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Magic is buying the Pistons....done deal...dont know why any of you are even discussing it since I gave my end all be all opinion :whatever:
> 
> 
> I dont FULLY buy its Phil's last year...he has a lot of reasons to stick around


Like most of your opinions, you never have any evidence to back up what you say. That's why no one pays ever considers it.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

DaRizzle said:


> I want Don Nelson


You're kidding... right?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Would be shocked if it's anyone but Shaw.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Kenneth said:


> Figures you would want one of the worst options, considering how much you like Derek Fisher and Luke Walton.


Hi Kenneth
I was kidding Kenneth
Fisher says hi Kenneth
I love you Kenneth


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Shaw is the reason they traded Sasha away. So he is already having some influence on the team. And Scott taking the Cavs...he would only do that if he knew this job was already taken.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

DaRizzle said:


> Magic is buying the Pistons....done deal...dont know why any of you are even discussing it since I gave my end all be all opinion :whatever:
> 
> 
> I dont FULLY buy its Phil's last year...he has a lot of reasons to stick around


It's Phil's last year and there's no evidence that points to the contrary. He's already accomplished everything that he needs to and completeing a fourth three peat will be the cherry on the cake. No other coach will ever have the sucsess that PJ has enjoyed.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

VanillaPrice said:


> It's Phil's last year and there's no evidence that points to the contrary. He's already accomplished everything that he needs to and completeing a fourth three peat will be the cherry on the cake. No other coach will ever have the sucsess that PJ has enjoyed.


I dont think Jeanie has any plans on moving to the woods in Montana....you are probably right but we shall see when the time comes if he actually pulls the trigger


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't really see why he would stay. Why not go out on a high note? The Lakers aren't going to win championships every year for that much longer and he may as well go out on good terms.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

Makes sense for Shaw to take over. For the most part, he is in charge of every games gameplan. I don't see anyone else taking over, since he can simply take over the triangle for the team.


----------



## CosaNostra (Sep 16, 2010)

DaRizzle said:


> I want Don Nelson


That would be a joke.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> I want Don Nelson


:gunner:


----------

